# Jody the German Shepherd



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are the latest pics of Jody! As you can see she isn't my underweight German Shepherd anymore. This November 1st will be our one year anniversary with her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

No, she is the GORGEOUS German Shepherd!!!! She looks terrific, and so content with life. Thanks for giving her such a wonderful life :biggrin:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks so good.....and happy! She is so lucky to have you! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Very very pretty girl!!! I think you're both lucky to have each other. :smile:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Very very pretty girl!!! I think you're both lucky to have each other. :smile:


Ania's Mommy...I just looked at the pics of Ania posted in March. Have you posted any since then? She is beautiful!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Jodysmom said:


> Ania's Mommy...I just looked at the pics of Ania posted in March. Have you posted any since them? She is beautiful!


Oh jeez. Has it been that long? I know, I'm such a hypocrite! Here I am, always looking for (and appreciative of, I might add) pictures of all your guys' dogs, then I NEVER post any of my own. 

I'd LIKE to start using a photo hosting site like most of the others here use, but haven't gotten around to it. I'm the world's worst procrastinator. :redface::frown::redface::frown:


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Here is how I do my pictures. I download them on my computer and then email them to myself with Outlook. It gives me an option to make them smaller and I do. Then, I open the email, save it in pictures. Then it is saved in a smaller size. I know there is an easier way but I'll learn some day.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Sep 23, 2010)

What a pretty girl she is!!...GSD's were one of my final choices when I chose a breed but Pyrs won out.:smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

She really is a pretty girl, I love her expressions!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

She looks Beautiful and Happy!


----------

